# Rod Grip Replacement Question



## Hawkseye

I was recently given a custom built 7ft pole that is perfect for kings. My problem is that it has red foam grips and I can't stand the look of them. The rest of the pole...wrap....guides...seat...is fantasic and has a great feel to it. While I can build or repair just about anything under the sun (including reels and eyes) I have never messed with grips before.

My question is this...can the grips be replaced without removing the guides and re building the entire pole? If so, how do you go about it?


----------



## PompChaser315

Cant you just cut the grips off? I just recently got a new king rod myself and went to Wally and grabbed some tennis racket grip tape.. it works perfect and only cost me $3


----------



## Hawkseye

FUPAGUNT said:


> Cant you just cut the grips off? I just recently got a new king rod myself and went to Wally and grabbed some tennis racket grip tape.. it works perfect and only cost me $3


Removing the old grips is not an issue. My concern was getting new ones on without taking everything apart. The grip tape is very plausible.


----------



## Pompano Joe

You could do the cork grip table. Much more difficult to do real cork right.


----------



## Hawkseye

Pompano Joe said:


> You could do the cork grip table. Much more difficult to do real cork right.



What is that exactly? Thank you guys for the suggestions.


----------



## gulf coast rodworks

You can strip old grips off with exacto knife' boxcutter' razor blade. ( carefull not to damage blank ) sand smooth. you can use cork tape. avaible at broxsons in navarre. or rod room orange beach. or build ramps at each end of reel seat and at butt cap with size d thread and flexcoat or ramp at foregrip. and eva, foam at end of reelseat and butt cap glue on. or cord at all ends..... a few options here. or go to my link give me a call.


----------



## flukedaddy

The only way you can get the foam on the proper way is to have the rod stripped clear of guides and seat. I have done a couple of times on rods I just got foam cut to length and when I cut it I cut in a spiral type cut then I guess kinda rolled it on, 2 part epoxy glue, clamped ( I used several hose clamps) the other is the grip tape, I found what I wanted @ Academy for baseball bats.


----------



## possum398

I use a lot of rubber shrink tube to repair grips. American Tackle makes it. It is a thick rubber tube that you place over the grips and apply heat to shrink it to the grips. It is thicker than electrical shrink tubing, it also has a diamond pattern on it. It is an easy way to fix without removing the grips.


----------



## mitchell master

the diamond pattern shrink tube is the quik easy ticket.i also saw it on fleabay.


----------



## Hawkseye

Thank you guys very much for the comments. You've already given a couple of different options I may try out.


----------

